# In Situ Alto "Orchidarium" Build Thread



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

Starting a build thread for an in situ alto I got recently. It's going to be mostly dedicated to mini/micro orchids, with some other favorite plants of mine (probably several marcgravias). I really got in to mini orchids while planting my 18x18x24, and probably have around 10-12 in there but just maxed out on space. So I wanted to go big and the alto seemed the best for this. This will unlikely hold frogs for quite some time (if ever), unless I attempt to move my R. sirensis trio in to this eventually. Before adding frogs, will obviously change it as needed to fit their needs. 

I was pretty determined to use matala for my drainage even with the built in drainage set up in the Alto. Had bad experiences with LECA and wicking in the past. I cut a piece to fit in the bottom as shown below. Forgot to take pics of the next step, but essentially I also made a wedge shaped piece to make a greater slope for about 6 inches, to allow for some deeper substrate while still allowing air to come in through the bottom vents. Covered this was substrate barrier, then put in ABG. 

Along side all of this was also making the background, which I made with pumice stone and ghostwood. Pretty much just followed In Situ's video, siliconed everything to the background. I then put sphagnum moss between the rocks, to eventually root epiphytes in there.


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

First orchid in was a keiki from my first orchid, a Restrepia dodsonii. I'm gonna be very slowly adding orchids to this over time, hoping to build up a big collection!


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

And if anyone wants to trade an orchid for some matala let me know...got a huge chunk left


----------



## scylla01bp (Jul 20, 2009)

What kind of lighting are you using? Is it pre-made/ purchased, or DIY? Thanks!


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

This looks great, and I’m looking forward to seeing it come together! Funny enough, your build is nearly cut and dry exactly what I am doing for my second terrarium. I just got an alto and I’m adding the pumice/ghost wood background soon. It’s great to see how you did it! I’ll be curious how well you find the plants start growing into the background.

For your inspiration, here’s a photo of an orchidarium in an alto. This exact terrarium inspired me to get an alto and build it out for some large obligates.


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

scylla01bp said:


> What kind of lighting are you using? Is it pre-made/ purchased, or DIY? Thanks!


It's Spectral Designs lighting that comes with the Alto vivarium. I got their lighting for my Exoterra though and am very happy with them! Have gotten great plant growth and colors. 



jibby said:


> This looks great, and I’m looking forward to seeing it come together! Funny enough, your build is nearly cut and dry exactly what I am doing for my second terrarium. I just got an alto and I’m adding the pumice/ghost wood background soon. It’s great to see how you did it! I’ll be curious how well you find the plants start growing into the background.
> 
> For your inspiration, here’s a photo of an orchidarium in an alto. This exact terrarium inspired me to get an alto and build it out for some large obligates.


Thanks! Looking forward to seeing yours too. Regarding the background, we will see...I'm considering coating the sphagnum with some moss slurry like Dusk Moss Mix potentially if I don't plant it heavily, or just letting it naturally get covered. 

Great inspiration, though I'm hoping to pack a lot more orchids in mine lol


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

It's been awhile so wanted to provide an update on this. Slowly adding orchids in (winter has made me hesitant to ship...), all so far have done very well, though as you can tell there's a lot more space to still fill in. Included some close ups of recent blooms!

Full Plant List:
1. Cissus amazonica
2. Drydella cristata
3. Lepanthes calodictyon
4. Lepanthes telipogoniflora
5. Lepanthopsis astrophora
6. Ludochilus 'Sea Turtle' (Ludisia discolor var. nigrenscens x Anoectochilus formosanus)
7. Masdevallia erinaceae
8. Masdevallia nidifica
9. Mediocalcar decoratum
10. Peperomia villacaulus
11. Platystele orectoglossa
12. Platystele reflexa
13. Pleurothallis fastidiosa (schweinfurthii)
14. Pleurothallis mastodon
15. Pleurothallis (Specklinia) megalops
16. Pleurothallis sandemanii
17. Restrepia dodsonii
18. Scaphosepalum swertifolium
19. Solanum “Ecuador”
20. Trisetella pantex


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Wow!!!


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

It's been a very long time since I've posted here, and was asked to update, so here's a recent shot of where the viv is at nearly 1 year since starting. It's been intentionally a slow process, I often go months between adding orchids, but it's getting there. 










And here is the most recent plant list: 

Barbosella dusenii
Cissus amazonica
Drydella cristata
Lepanthes antilocapra
Lepanthes calodictyon
Lepanthes escobariana
Lepanthes felis
Lepanthes telipogoniflora (x2)
Lepanthes niesseniae
Lepanthopsis astrophora
Ludochilus 'Sea Turtle' (Ludisia discolor var. nigrenscens x Anoectochilus formosanus)
Marcgravia “Azeal”
Marcgravia “El coca”
Marcgravia “Ecuador #9”
Marcgravia “Peru”
Marcgravia “Puerto Rico”
Masdevallia erinaceae
Masdevallia herradurae
Masdevallia melanoxantha
Masdevallia nidifica
Mediocalcar decoratum
Neoregelia “Fireball”
Peperomia villacaulus
Platystele orectoglossa
Platystele reflexa
Pleurothallis acrisepala
Pleurothallis fastidiosa (schweinfurthii)
Pleurothallis mastodon
Pleurothallis megalops
Pleurothallis sandemanii
Porroglossum meridionale
Restrepia dodsonii
Rhaphidophora pachyphylla
Scaphosepalum swertifolium
Stelis argentata
Solanum “Ecuador”
Trisetella hoeijeri
Trisetella pantex


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

The most recent addition was the hygrolon (wrapped around epiweb) in the top left corner. This area was mostly wasted space, and the central area tended to stay too wet for most orchids, so I think I'd give this a shot. It's been a couple weeks and is already turning a little green. 



















A little pocket to likely put an orchid in at some point:


----------



## Bgriff (5 mo ago)

Awesome setup! I have 5 InSitu amazonias and i love them! I went with foam backgrounds. You have to get at least a pair of frogs in here! It’s too awesome not to.


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

Bgriff said:


> Awesome setup! I have 5 InSitu amazonias and i love them! I went with foam backgrounds. You have to get at least a pair of frogs in here! It’s too awesome not to.


Thanks! I think I'll eventually get some frogs in here once it's planted more and fully established. In it's current state I don't think it's really optimized for frogs- before I put any frogs in here I'll add more broms and make sure they have functional space. I'm not sure how much any frog would use the smaller branches with the mini orchids on them. And maybe if they have plenty of other areas to use, they won't trample the orchids....


----------

